# BAA strike



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2010)

I find out after 4pm if Southampton airport is going to be open on the day I am supposed to fly up to Yorkshire due to the Unite strike ballot. I know they pick the busiest and most disruptive times for such action to strengthen their case, but I've never thought it wins them any friends.


----------



## Corrine (Aug 12, 2010)

And for the first time for me, I've been invited to an event in Madrid with one of our largest clients - flying out bank holiday Monday and coming back on the Thursday - I've managed these events for around the last 5 years all over the world but have never been...I shall be mightily tee'd off if I can't go because of a strike!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2010)

Strike just been announced*  What bugs me is that one of the resons is because they've been offered a payrise that's too low. Have they not noticed what's been going on in their industry this year, and in the world in general for two years? I have worked at several places where I got no pay rise year after year, but I didn't have the power to shut down airports.

I'm all for the working man (this is true, not just sour grapes because it will cause me personal inconvenience), but they should read the news and realise that this is probably not the best time to be putting their industry and jobs in jeopardy.

*not confirmed when though, may be avoided with negotiation


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-10954851

I like the way they wanted a bonus for a target that wasn't reached 'because it was close'


----------



## Corrine (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a ridiculous state of affairs honestly.  As you say Alan - don't they know we are in recession and likely to double dip?  We had pay freezes, pension freezes (we could either take a years pension freeze or a 5% pay cut) and we only get bonus if we HIT targets.  I can just imagine what they would say here if we went on strike for the same reasons......At least they are being offered a raise.  At this moment in time I'm glad I have a job thank you very much.


----------



## aymes (Aug 12, 2010)

Now really wishing I'd already bought my holiday insurance, grrrrr. Not due to go until September but it's looking like there's scope for them to extend to then if they don't negotiate something.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 13, 2010)

They are lucky to be getting a pay rise atall. Some of us wont get one at all but we are still expected to cope with the rising cost of living...

I wont put down exactly what I think of these people because this is a public forum, but selfish workers springs to mind amongst other things.


----------



## Corrine (Aug 13, 2010)

Caroline said:


> They are lucky to be getting a pay rise atall. Some of us wont get one at all but we are still expected to cope with the rising cost of living...
> 
> I wont put down exactly what I think of these people because this is a public forum, but selfish workers springs to mind amongst other things.



I agree with you Caroline - they are plenty of people worse off than them who are struggling.


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

All been called off now they have struck a deal

when you off to yorkshire Northey??


----------



## Caroline (Aug 17, 2010)

BAA struck a deal and so they should. Can I have some of their pay rise too?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2010)

Hurrah! Strike called off!


----------



## Corrine (Aug 17, 2010)

Woohoo!  That means I'm off to Madrid on 30 August...shame I won't get to see any of it!


----------

